# archery shops in lapeer aeara



## ryan.u (Apr 3, 2009)

whats a good archey shop arround lapeer.i know theres starlight archery (whare i nomaly go)but is there anywhare eles arround there thats a good archery shop just wondering


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Drive down to Lucky's in Shelby Township, MI....not too far at all


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

ryan.u said:


> whats a good archey shop arround lapeer.i know theres starlight archery (whare i nomaly go)but is there anywhare eles arround there thats a good archery shop just wondering


Just curious, bad experience lately or something?


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

Bowmans in brown city carries bowtech, diamond, PSE, hoyt, and quest. C&L is in fostoria...all i remember them carrying is PSE and browning.

Both do good work.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

If I need something Starlite is where I go, Tom is a good guy but they are often to busy to talk, if I need help with a problem or just talk bowhunting Young Steve up at C&L archery is a pretty knowledgeable young man (old Steve is just a fisherman :lol Mike


----------



## ryan.u (Apr 3, 2009)

old school said:


> Just curious, bad experience lately or something?


 
no i just want to go someplace new
Termie33 said bowmans in brown city been there dont like the way they set up my bow.
i think i will just stick to starlight whare i allways go i just think there just a little overpriced but i may be wrong (cost 30 bucks to instll a dropawy,a d-loop and change the draw lengh and put in a peep on my martin bow.)


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

ryan.u said:


> no i just want to go someplace new
> Termie33 said bowmans in brown city been there dont like the way they set up my bow.
> i think i will just stick to starlight whare i allways go i just think there just a little overpriced but i may be wrong (cost 30 bucks to instll a dropawy,a d-loop and change the draw lengh and put in a peep on my martin bow.)


wow dude! THATS A WHOPPING 7.50 apiece for doing 4 things to your bow that you couldn't/wouldn't do. you can always go to gander goosed on the mountain and pay alot more plus get free insults:yikes:


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I like Buhl's Country Archery, up in Mayville.


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

Try Caro Archery World in Caro, they have great customer service.


----------

